
EU commission report find that online piracy does not affect sales - Illniyar
https://juliareda.eu/2017/09/secret-copyright-infringement-study/
======
detaro
existing discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15305476](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15305476)
(229 points, 14 hours ago, 50 comments)

------
salcoco
Citing reddit comments:

> Steam, spotify, and netflix completely ended my torrenting as soon as I got
> a job.

> When you're a teenager with no job and you can't afford shit, you just steal
> because it's so easy. But $20 a month is completely worth it for Spotify and
> Netflix when you're an adult for the convenience and lack of viruses.

> Poor people and kids won't be buying the games anyway so there's no loss of
> sale, but if they pirate it they're more likely to buy it later when they
> can afford it because they know they like it already!

------
docdeek
> The study’s conclusion: With the exception of recently released
> blockbusters, there is no evidence to support the idea that online copyright
> infringement displaces sales.

For the owners of the copyright on the blockbuster, that’s still going to
bite.

Disappointing that this was put in a hole and had to come to light like this
instead of being released as normal, but I’m not sure it equates to piracy
having no real measurable impact on rights owners.

~~~
TruffleMuffin
I think it has value in the length of copyright being continuously extended.
Far more than a patent, and even the lifetime of the creators of the work.

------
dmitriid
The proper headline would be "EU commission goes to great lengths to hide the
report that online piracy does not affect sales"

~~~
TeMPOraL
Not releasing a study is not "going to great lengths", it's simply not
releasing a study.

